# Brooks Saddles



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2012)

Funny review:

http://nsmb.com/5408-i-put-a-brooks-saddle-on-my-mountain-bike/

Anyone here have one?

I love the simplicity and ruggedness of them, but I've never owned one.  I thought it was pretty cool when I spotted one on a beat up bike chained to a lamppost in NYC a few years back.




Special Seat by PoetInThePantry, on Flickr

My wife thought I was weird for making her take a picture of a bike saddle...


----------



## Nick (Jul 24, 2012)

I haven't seen one of those in forever, but they have been around just like that for a long time. 

That review is funny! Clif notes: this saddle will kick your ass but will be kicking your ass for years to come. At least I think. PS: nice pic by your wife!


----------



## marcski (Jul 24, 2012)

Some people swear by them for comfort and durability.  Like a pair of Birkenstocks, they're supposed to get more comfortable with time.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 24, 2012)

I had one on my Puch Road. I loved it, surprisingly. Very comfortable, although like any saddle, you need seat time to turn into a hardass. Sold that bike to a guy from NYC last year, along with a french Motobecane.


----------



## Talisman (Jul 24, 2012)

Brooks saddles were standard issue on Raliegh and Dunelt bicycles in the past.  They were a lot more comfortable that the plastic covered metal seats on Schwinn or Armstrong bicycles.  They were awful if they got wet and the leather became sodden.


----------



## marcski (Jul 24, 2012)

They're also on the heavy side I think.


----------

